# FOTOS: CALLES DE SAN ISIDRO



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

San Isidro es un distrito con zonas Financieras, Empresariales, Comerciales, del Golf, etc. 

Estas son las calles de San Isidro. Tranquilas y apacibles  

























































































:cheers:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

No me sorprendes Lucuma!!Mentira!Eres toda un fotografa profesional!Saludos y miles de gracias.Chau


----------



## pachacutec (May 24, 2005)

Realmente son fotos muy lindas! Cuales son los nombres de las calles? Me gustaria dar una vuelta por ahi cuando regrese al Perú. Gracias!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ese tipo de calles me gustan, con árboles en ambos lados, le da una mejor atmósfera, así se pierde la sensación de que lima es desierto. Gracias por poner las fotos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

lucmass !! te felicito por tus siempre hermosas fotos !!!!! me gusta


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Que hermosas calles que hay en San Isidro,y las fotos tiene muy buena calidad, estas hecha toda una fotógrafa profesional.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenísimas fotos!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Lucuma te pasaste, tus fotos estan entre las mejores que he visto de San Isidro hasta la fecha, a pesar de que el distrito ya de por si es conocido, esas calles no lo son kay:

Esta foto es mi favorita en el thread.









Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

tan mostras las pics! thx


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow, muy bonito Lúcuma. Muchos de los edificios nuevos de esa zona tienen el mismo estilo que los edificios de Barranco, que a mi parecer se ven bien chevres, modernos pero un toque clásicos, que nunca pasan de moda.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Te pasaste Lucuma! Buenisimas fotos!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ta mostras las fotos, eres buena fotografa lucuma!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Como siempre tus fotos se pasan Lucuma!. Que más se puede agregar de San Isidro, el distrito estrella de Lima y que nunca se ha deteriorado desde sus principios, siempre para adelante mostrandole al mundo entero lo mejorcito de nuestra querida Lima.


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

muy lindas


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Lucuma se tienen que ir estas fotos al foro internacional!!!!!!Que dices???Saludos.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

estan muy bonitas las fotos, gracias por el aporte Lucuma!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Apoyo a José. Esas fotos hay que enseñarlas, por lo menos en Latinscrapers. Esa es una cara no vista de San Isidro: la zona residencial (que no sea el Golf o El Olivar).


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonito barrio y bonitas fotos.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

pachacutec said:


> Realmente son fotos muy lindas! Cuales son los nombres de las calles? Me gustaria dar una vuelta por ahi cuando regrese al Perú. Gracias!


bueno, primero gracias a todos!!  

pachacutec, los nombres de las calles son Alfredo Salazar, Jacinto Lara, Santa Margarita, Carlos Graña, Los Alamos, etc, etc, todas zonas muy tranquilas y bonitas


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Lucuma tu y tus fotos son lo maximo!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Wow, muy bonito Lúcuma. Muchos de los edificios nuevos de esa zona tienen el mismo estilo que los edificios de Barranco, que a mi parecer se ven bien chevres, modernos pero un toque clásicos, que nunca pasan de moda.


jaja q observador sebvill!! sip, esos diseños parece q comenzaron en Barranco cuando el arquitecto Mario Lara tomó como base una antigua casona barranquina y guardando esos elementos arquitectónicos siguió esa pauta q en adelante han pasado a distinguir los edificios q diseña Lara y q además son muy buscados, hay hasta lista de espera pa los q tienen fondo a parque privado, casi todos los q salen en las fotos de las zonas q puse han sido diseñados por el :yes:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Lucuma se tienen que ir estas fotos al foro internacional!!!!!!Que dices???Saludos.


ya pe ponlas kay:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Exrexnotex said:


> Lucuma tu y tus fotos son lo maximo!


de nuevo gracias!! voa ver el miss mundo Perú, tan dando


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> de nuevo gracias!! voa ver el miss mundo Perú, tan dando



jajajaja


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente Lùcuma, y ese avatar es tu perro?? si es asi es igualito al mio.....

Nice thread amiga


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

sip, es mi perra en su fiesta de cumpleaños :lol:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> jajajaja


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> jaja q observador sebvill!! sip, esos diseños parece q comenzaron en Barranco cuando el arquitecto Mario Lara tomó como base una antigua casona barranquina y guardando esos elementos arquitectónicos siguió esa pauta q en adelante han pasado a distinguir los edificios q diseña Lara y q además son muy buscados, hay hasta lista de espera pa los q tienen fondo a parque privado, casi todos los q salen en las fotos de las zonas q puse han sido diseñados por el :yes:


Se me ocurrió que era de Mario Lara pero no estaba seguro, lo que pasa es que mi ma siempre habla de ese arquitecto cuando pasamos por Barranco jaja. Bueno otra vez Lúcuma muchas gracias or las fotos. :cheers:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

CUANDO NO, lucuma sorpensiendonos con sus fotos


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Se ve mucha sobriedad y elegancia en esas calles sanisidrinas. Buenas tomas, Lúcuma!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

hermosas fotosssss, felicitaciones


----------

